# Piper Flap or Aileron hinge bracket needed



## bigblackmastiff (Nov 7, 2014)

Does anyone on the forum have one of these they can sell? I can get one from univair for $56, but just looking for a better deal. They are common to any ragwing piper cub, colt, tripacer, etc aileron or flap.


----------

